# hellooooooooooooooo



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

hi everyone paul from kent here.

been on here for a short while and thought i should say helloooooooo.

i am 34 been training 6 years this time round.

at the moment weighing 17st4.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello Sir, looking chunky in your pic, big tattoed MoFo's are always welcome on here!

Get stuck in and share your knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

MMUK said:


> Hello Sir, looking chunky in your pic, big tattoed MoFo's are always welcome on here!
> 
> Get stuck in and share your knowledge.


thanks mate


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome buddy


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey DRED bro welcome to MC


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

c8rsa said:


> Welcome


thanks mate


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah saw your pics on another thread a few weeks back!

Awesome stuff mate!!!

and loving the inkwork!!


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

welcome along mate new meself but hey welcome any hows 

also mate as said lookin good too


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

hello and welcome

saw your pics in the pic section early, looking mighty huge.


----------

